# Random rapid heart rate increase on keto diet?



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

hey guys, last night i was sitting down and my heart stopped beating for like 5 seconds and i felt a massive pain in my chest, then my heart started beating extrimely fast for the next 10 seconds, i've been on keto diet for 3 weeks without a cheat meal/cheat day, lost over 12lbs and gained muscle but i was wondering if not having a cheat meal caused this problem with my heart last night, any adivce please?


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Not a direct comment about your heart rate, although that is quite unusual and worrying, but is there any reason you haven't had a refeed on your keto? That is an essential part of getting most from the keto diet (e.g. losing fat and retaining muscle)


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

after being shocked last night, i've been having a refeed today, is it really that important? i've checked today and i'm completely out of ketosis but i plan to go back on tommorow, how often should i refeed?


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

A refeed should normally be once a week, lasting for around 24-36 hours. Generally the protocol is to start with simple carbs at the start of the refeed and finish on more complex carbs such as brown rice, oats or sweet potatoes. There are far more knowledgable people on the forum to speak to about ketosis mate but I thoroughly suggest you research the correct timings fully in order to get the most from your diet. Don't take that as a dig, simply that I know how hard dieting is so it's important to get the most out of it.


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

thankyou


----------

